# new equipment needed due to burgalry



## gavin the cat neaverson (Nov 18, 2010)

hi does anyone knw where i can buy cheap muay thai equipment like gloves shin guards etc that do really quick delivery i was due to have a thai boxing tournament this saturday but due to a burgalry where the t**ts took my muay thai equipment and other training articles i might no longer be able to so if anyone can help or if anyones got any equipment for sale let me knw any help greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## TNT Fight Gear (Feb 26, 2013)

When do you need them for? What level of tournament?


----------



## gavin the cat neaverson (Nov 18, 2010)

TNT Fight Gear said:


> When do you need them for? What level of tournament?


hi i need them for this weekend its a pro muay thai tournament


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

I could reel off a list of websites, but as the tournament is tomorrow I doubt you'd get it in time. Best maybe find an MMA store like 'Fearless' as they'll likely also stock MT gear.

Where is the tournament?


----------



## TNT Fight Gear (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, as mentioned above. No way you will have them delivered tomorrow. Where abouts are you?


----------



## gavin the cat neaverson (Nov 18, 2010)

TNT Fight Gear said:


> Hi, as mentioned above. No way you will have them delivered tomorrow. Where abouts are you?


west yorkshire halifax thanks


----------



## TNT Fight Gear (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh wrong direction for me. Coukd have dropped off on my travels today if you were in the way.

Can you not go to toprank or leeds martial arts?


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Failing that, my only other suggestion could've been Sports Direct (not bad stuff over there, despite the reputation).

Hope you got it all sorted in time Gav.


----------



## Elephantstone (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you manage to get the gear you needed to compete and if so, how did the fight go ???


----------

